# Shalimar....



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm curious.  In your Mermaid mode; As you swim in the blue sea, have you ever encountered any  "MerMEN"?

Are there such things?


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 30, 2016)

But of course darling...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2016)

Definitely Falcon! So many mermen, so little time....Thank you so much Fur, for showcasing a few of my favourite friends.layful:


----------



## Kitties (Mar 30, 2016)

Lol!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2016)

Talk about mercury poisoning ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 30, 2016)

Oy, that we could grow that six pack I mean RILLY


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Oy, that we could grow that six pack I mean RILLY



Meh ... six-packs become kegs over time ...


----------



## jujube (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey, Shali......here's a merman for you.  From the 2015 Mermaids in Marshall parade.   They get a little scruffy that far from the ocean, y'know?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2016)

:lofl:


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 30, 2016)

AIEEEE okay I'm hiding about now


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks Jujube!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes, Philly, yes! Tell him to bring all his friends. I will do a beach party cookout, booze/doobie bash. Sf family all welcome, 
party! Bring music.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh I am so there girlfriend, watch out Philly I don't know if I can control myself...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2016)

What kind of music do mermaids / mermen like?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2016)

Fur, merpeople are not into control, let loose, enjoy!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2016)

With my luck, I'd attract the merseniorman. He has a nice smile, but his coconuts are kinda small.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2016)

Philly, merpeople have an eclectic taste in music. Some of our elders embrace the Big Band era, others the early rock of the fifties and sixties. Some among us gravitate to heavy metal/acid rock. We have our folkies, country, rockabilly, blues and Jazz 

aficionados. Classical music, Indian, First Nation, belly dancing, reggae, anything else you can imagine. I love bagpipes and flamenco guitar--not simultaneously, of course. We do requests.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2016)

Pinky, don't worry. I have two younger mermen very interested in meeting you. Are blondes ok?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2016)

I'll take the blondes if Pinky doesn't want them!


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 30, 2016)

What kind of music do mermaids / mermen like? 

I'm thinking " Uptown Funk"...don't believe me just watch and I break into classic Jackie Wilson followed by Jacko.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> What kind of music do mermaids / mermen like?



How would they play music underwater, Phil?  Can they dance with those tail-things?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, merpeople have an eclectic taste in music. Some of our elders embrace the Big Band era, others the early rock of the fifties and sixties. Some among us gravitate to heavy metal/acid rock. We have our folkies, country, rockabilly, blues and Jazz
> 
> aficionados. Classical music, Indian, First Nation, belly dancing, reggae, anything else you can imagine. I love bagpipes and flamenco guitar--not simultaneously, of course. We do requests.



Wow!

Actually, I was going to request a bagpipe flamenco, done in Big Band style, but I now realize that probably wouldn't go over very well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> How would they play music underwater, Phil?  Can they dance with those tail-things?




With underwater instruments, of course. Have ye never seen the pipes, lass, fillin' wi' sea-water? 

A-FWOOOOOooommmm!

*little sea creatures pop out above the surface*

As for dancing - I think they can swish a mean rug!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm attracted to Gingers myself .. Butterfly can have the blondes.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2016)

We breathe air also, Butterfly. We are able to sit on rocks by the shore for extended periods of time. Some of our instruments can be played above water as well. We cannot land dance, but move beautifully in synchronized underwater ballets, occasionally leaping high into the air. I am certain mermen will give rides to those ladies who ask.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2016)

Excellent Lily, bearded redheads, or clean shaven?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh such fun at the Merfolk Jamboree!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2016)

Two blondes for Butterfly!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2016)

A ginger stubble is okay, Shalimar.

Save a Seahorse, ride a Merman!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok Pinky! HaHaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 30, 2016)

oooh we ginger furs rocking Bollywood, one can only imagine...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2016)

I love Bollywood movies. My daughter went to the Bollywood Festival that was held here a few years ago. She knows all the actors histories.

It's still early there on the left coast where the mermaids and mermen  frolic in the foamy blue surf, but here in Toronnah, it's getting late,  so I shall post a song and say bonsoir, mes amis.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2016)

G'night Pinky, sleep well!


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 28003



Your best one *ever*, Phil. A nice send off for my beddie bye time. Will I get any sleep?


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Shali! We haven't been on the same thread in quite a while. Glad to see you still around and happily beating on Phil.


----------



## IKE (Mar 31, 2016)

Philly doesn't enjoy a beatings Underlock but from what Shali says he does look forward to a nice spanking once in awhile for being a baaaad little boy. 

*enjoying mental image*   Hmmm.....a spanking from a good looking, redheaded mermaid ?

I'm a baaaad little boy too Shali......can I have a spanking also ?......Please Shali.......Pleeeease.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> We breathe air also, Butterfly. We are able to sit on rocks by the shore for extended periods of time. Some of our instruments can be played above water as well. We cannot land dance, but move beautifully in synchronized underwater ballets, occasionally leaping high into the air. I am certain mermen will give rides to those ladies who ask.



I'm ready to join this party!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

Please join us Annie, wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Please join us Annie, wouldn't be the same without you!



Partaaaayyy!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hmm, and does any expelling of eggs and fertilizing go on?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Your best one *ever*, Phil. A nice send off for my beddie bye time. Will I get any sleep?



And sadly enough, I didn't even DO anything to it - just took it straight from Google search LOL.



Underock1 said:


> Hi Shali! We haven't been on the same thread in  quite a while. Glad to see you still around and happily beating on  Phil.





IKE said:


> Philly doesn't enjoy a beatings Underlock but from what Shali says he does look forward to a nice spanking once in awhile for being a baaaad little boy.
> 
> *enjoying mental image*   Hmmm.....a spanking from a good looking, redheaded mermaid ?
> 
> I'm a baaaad little boy too Shali......can I have a spanking also ?......Please Shali.......Pleeeease.



Yes, spankies! Spankie Time! Oh, yes, it's time for spankies! You must spank us all, for we have ALL been very bad little ... um ..  

...

ahem ...

I must state for the record, here and now, that I have NEVER received any form of corporal punishment from anyone on this forum. The very idea is repulsive. No, I would much rather engage in social intercourse.


----------



## Ina (Mar 31, 2016)

:hide:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2016)

Naughty, naughty children!!  Tsk tsk.  layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Sea chantries, naturally...


----------



## Ina (Mar 31, 2016)

The techie zombie strikes again


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Sea chantries, naturally...



Ooh, yeah - never thought of that - thanks, Ralphy!


----------



## Arachne (Mar 31, 2016)

this ^.^ I would think maybe some 



 after a few hits.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

Celtic mermaid music ... so soothing ... mellow ... visions of nature ... 

Then I put on the psytrance - 

WHOA! Energizing! I started bouncing my butt in the chair and my typing speed increased 38% layful:

It reminds me of certain club music back in the day.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

Wow, how did this party disintegrate into a spankathon while I was gone? Good to see you too, Underock! As for you wickemenus we shall see....love the music Arachne.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

Oops, above post should read, wicked men, sigh. Typing before coffee, not advised.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Oops, above post should read, wicked men, sigh. Typing before coffee, not advised.




And here I was trying to figure out what a WickiMenu was ... does it reveal the REAL contents of the food you're about to order? Does the government have deniable hit squads out for the author?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

Wickimemu! Shhhh. Philly, how could you? Just when I had everyone believing it was a typo. I am not at liberty to discuss any collusion between my govt and the great Oraca Oracle at this time...where do you think the term wet work originated, land 

man? No one is after you I promise. Play dumb, and it will all be over soon. Drink up, pig out, don't bogart the joint, and dance!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, I was just ...

... wait a minute ... there's someone at the door ...





God, no! It's THEM!!!!

*hits red EMERGENCY DELETE button on keyboard*

*grabs Mao and slides down the secret rear escape tunnel*


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

It was nice knowing you Philly! Nothing personal, just business.  Now...who's next? Hahahahahahahaha. God, I love parties!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2016)

Phil,  Feel around in this cake I baked for you.  But NOT when the guard is looking!

(I got the idea when I heard that old song:  "If I'd knowed you was being put in the slammer,  I'd uv baked you a.......lalalala....)


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

Falcon, I have my fishy little eye on you!


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 31, 2016)

Here I brought one of my dear friends...enjoy


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Phil,  Feel around in this cake I baked for you.  But NOT when the guard is looking!
> 
> (I got the idea when I heard that old song:  "If I'd knowed you was being put in the slammer,  I'd uv baked you a.......lalalala....)



Thanks, Falcon - just when my commissary was running low, too! 

Oh, and ... "The masked eagle flies at night". 

Repeat: "The masked eagle flies at night".


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Falcon, I have my fishy little eye on you!



Oh Geeze,  I should have pulled down the window shade.   Hope your eyesight clears up soooon !


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Here I brought one of my dear friends...enjoy



Isn't that the hood ornament of a '58 Edsel?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Oh Geeze,  I should have pulled down the window shade.   Hope your eyesight clears up soooon !


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Thanks, Falcon - just when my commissary was running low, too!
> 
> Oh, and ... "The masked eagle flies at night".
> 
> Repeat: "The masked eagle flies at night".



You're welcome.

"The blasted beagle sighs with fright."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

Falcon, just spit coffee and smoked salmon everywhere! "The blasted beagle sighs with fright!" Sooo Finny, must copy that. Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

Fur, wow, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

Falcon, thanks for the concern. The belladonna seems to be working....


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

Falcon said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> "The blasted beagle sighs with fright."



Oh, geeze, no! Not "the blasted beagle"?!?

Man, that ruins my plans ... gotta come up with something new.

Hey, do "the monkeys" still hang out at "the barrel"? Would they be up for a little "swing job"? 

I could pay in nice, fresh "bananas" ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 31, 2016)

For banana my buddy will show you his special tattoos, get a few drinks in him and you'll be swingin'...you're scoring tonight Philly


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

Eeeeeek! Fur, sticking pins in my eyes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> For banana my buddy will show you his special tattoos, get a few drinks in him and you'll be swingin'...you're scoring tonight Philly



Ugh, that's what they told me at the bowling alley last night!

Slanted line ... X ... slanted line ... boring!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow!
> 
> Actually, I was going to request a bagpipe flamenco, done in Big Band style, but I now realize that probably wouldn't go over very well.



Where have I put my earplugs??


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> We breathe air also, Butterfly. We are able to sit on rocks by the shore for extended periods of time. Some of our instruments can be played above water as well. We cannot land dance, but move beautifully in synchronized underwater ballets, occasionally leaping high into the air. I am certain mermen will give rides to those ladies who ask.



Oooooooo!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, and does any expelling of eggs and fertilizing go on?



I'm sure the Merfolk have developed effective spawn control, so hopefully no.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Where have I put my earplugs??



Ah ... you prefer the zoot-suit riot tango, done in post-punk style with a calypso back-beat? With zithers and ocarinas? 

(I've always wanted an excuse to use "zithers" and "ocarinas" in the same sentence - ta-da!)


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah ... you prefer the zoot-suit riot tango, done in post-punk style with a calypso back-beat? With zithers and ocarinas?
> 
> (I've always wanted an excuse to use "zithers" and "ocarinas" in the same sentence - ta-da!)



I dunno what an ocarina is, even -- or zoot suit riot tango, either for that matter.

What about bagpipe tango -- that would be a hoot, no?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I dunno what an ocarina is, even -- or zoot suit riot tango, either for that matter.
> 
> What about bagpipe tango -- that would be a hoot, no?



Ask and it shall be done, m'lady!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 1, 2016)

Ummm -- that doesn't look much like the Argentine tango to me, Phil.  Kinda clunky -- and where's the heat?  Tango in blue jeans???  Definitely NOT the tango.  What's the world coming to?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2016)

You've got a good point there, Butterfly. 

But to be fair, they ARE on a snowy sidewalk - not the most conducive to passionate terpsichorian encounters. No, for that you need a dark, smoky lounge, where all the musicians have some sort of cigarette hanging from their lips, while lithe women with hungry eyes in tight red dresses lean against walls and ...

Ahem ...

You get the idea.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2016)

Eek Philly, what kinda clubs you hang at?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2016)

Are you kidding? That was one of the better ones ... in the bad ones, the MEN leaned against the walls in tight red dresses and ...


----------

